# Propane Bottle OPD valves



## Phil Hall (Jun 12, 2002)

We in Colorado must have the new OPD valves installed on our propane bottles before we can fill them.  Problem is suppliers are running 6 to 8 weeks for new valve availability.  This is a problem for the summer camping season in this state as we can't fill till we have the new valves.  Are all states requiring this modification?  Can I get bottles filled in ajoining states?  Any ideas.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 12, 2002)

Propane Bottle OPD valves

Hi Phil, ODP valves are required just about every where, where is it you are having a problem with a supplier? A LP gas service center or an RV service center? Here in Mn you can get all the valve hyou cuold want in about 15 min. or les there is no shortage, cost here at our local Ferrellgas service center is aboaut $17.00 for OPD valve installation & tank recertifacation takes about hr. that is for a 30 lb tank. For the 20 lb tanks you can go to Wal-mart or any tank exchange and just swap your old tanks for tanks with OPD valves. I thing somebody is pulling your leg as this requirement went into effect 4/1/02 and I haven't heard of any valve shortages anywhere else. Some Rv service centers also will change the valves for you, good  luck GB


----------

